
Charlie Puth Is Finally Comfortable in the Spotlight - foreach
https://www.wsj.com/articles/charlie-puth-interview-katy-perry-11572374099?mod=rsswn
======
dang
Most pop culture du jour articles are off topic for HN. There needs to be an
intellectually interesting angle for such a story to be on topic here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

